# order food online?



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

For those of you that order food online, and/or order ZiwiPeak, what sites do you use? I'm shopping around for the best deal. So far I've used petflow.com and mrchewys.com..


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

check wag.com i order food from them plus they now give you points for anything you buy from them its a reward program


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wag.com and amazon have had the best deals I've seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

to wag.com I go. Thanks ladies!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

& they ship to FPO addresses (military overseas)...AWESOME! I haven't been able to find any pet food companies that ship there. TY!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Be certain to get a code for wag if you have never ordered from them before! Check retailmenot.com for codes. There are first time order codes.

The code ebates used to be valid and was even a richer offer but I do not know if it is still valid.

I order one day and get my order the very next day.


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

I went to wag.com to see if they deliver to Canada (still not sure if they do or not), I saw they have a refer a friend program. Might be helpful since I see a lot order online here.


----------

